# اسعار الذهب



## SALVATION (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*انخفاض فى اسعار الذهب ملحوظ 
ووصوله الى ادنا مستوى هذا الشهر
ليصل سعر الوقيه = 763.70 $ دولار
اسعار الذهب بالجنيه المصرى
عيار 21 = 117 جنيه
عيار 18 = 100.28 جنيه






ونواتيكم بكل جديد عن الاسعار بأذن يسوع*_​​


----------



## ميرنا (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

حظ اللى هيتخطبو دا​


----------



## SALVATION (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_



			حظ اللى هيتخطبو دا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههه
عقبال الجميع
ميرسى على المرور​_


----------



## SALVATION (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_*ارتفاع مرة اخرى ليصل سعر الوقية الى = 783.40$ دولار
اسعار الذهب بالجنيه المصرى
عيار 21 = 119
عيار 18 = 102




*_​


----------



## nonaa (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

فكرة حلوة كتير تونى
ويا ريت تستمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميرنا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

يادى النحس هنلعب بقى يوم طالع يوم نازل​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*ههههههه*​ 

*من 6 سنوات اشتريت جرام الدهب عيار 18 ب 33 جنيه مصرى - السعر شامل المصنعيه و الضريبه..*
*و كنت زعلان جدا اني اضطريت اشترى الذهب و هو " غالي بالشكل ده "..*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

عصام مفيش داعى تكبر الخط اوى كدا ​


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_*


			فكرة حلوة كتير تونى
ويا ريت تستمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيير وربنا يدبر




			يادى النحس هنلعب بقى يوم طالع يوم نازل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههه
طيب هنعمل ايه يارب يثبت
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك



			من 6 سنوات اشتريت جرام الدهب عيار 18 ب 33 جنيه مصرى - السعر شامل المصنعيه و الضريبه..

و كنت زعلان جدا اني اضطريت اشترى الذهب و هو " غالي بالشكل ده "..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش قادر تشترى اتنين او تلاته جرام تانى
ههههههههههه
ميرسى كتيير على المرور

ميرسى كتيير ليكو على المرور وربنا يقدرنى واجبلكو اسعاره علطول*_​


----------



## SALVATION (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاع مفاجأ فى اسعار الذهب ليصل سعر الوقيه الى =845.80$ دولار
ليكون سعر الجرام بالمصرى هوه
عيار 21 = 130 جنيه مصرى
عيار 18 = 111.42 جنيه مصرى
وسوف نوتيكم بكل ما هوه جديد



_​​


----------



## SALVATION (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
سعر الوقيه = 862.40
ليصل سعر الجرام
عيار 21 = 133 جنيه مصرى
عيار 18 = 114 جنيه مصرى



_​​


----------



## SALVATION (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاااااااااااااااااااع 
ليصل سعر الوقيه = 879.40$ دولار



_​


----------



## SALVATION (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاااااااااع مستمر
ليصل سعر الوقيه =880.50$ دولار
ليكون سعر الجرام 
عيار 21 = 136.5 جنيه مصرى
عيار 18 = 117 جنيه مصرى




واواتيكم بكل تغير​​_​


----------



## SALVATION (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاااااااااااااع
ليصل سعر الوقيه = 891.90$ دولار
عيار 21 = 139 جنيه مصرى
عيار 18 = 119.14 جنيه مصرى



​_


----------



## SALVATION (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفاض مرة اخرى ليصل سعر الوقية الى = 828.20$ دولار
ليكون سعر الجرام عيار 21 = 128 جنيه مصرى
                        عيار 18 = 109.7 جنيه مصرى



_​


----------



## SALVATION (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_*ارتفاع مره اخرى
ليصل سعر الوقيه الى 878.80 $ دولار
سعر الجرام عيار 21 = 137 جنيه مصرى
                عيار 18 =117.42 جنيه مصرى



*​_


----------



## SALVATION (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفاض طفيف
ليصل سعر الوقيه الى = 872.60 $ دولار
سعر الجرام     عيار 21 = 135 جنيه مصرى
                    عيار 18 = 115.7 جنيه مصرى



​_


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفاض فى سعر الوقيه 
لتسجل 855.40 $ دولار
وبذالك يصل سعر الجرام 
عيار 21 = 132 جنيه مصرى
عيار 18 = 114.13 جنيه مصرى



​_


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

مجهود جميل يا تون ربنا يبارك فى عملك​


----------



## SALVATION (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


يوحنا/نصر قال:



مجهود جميل يا تون ربنا يبارك فى عملك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيير على زوقك
مشكوووووور
انخفاض مره اخره فى سعر الوقية
لتسجل 840.80 $ دولار
ليصل سعر الجرام
       عيار 21 = 129 جنيه مصرى
      عيار 18 = 110.57 جنيه مصرى



​_


----------



## Ferrari (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*



ميرسي لك يا تونى على مجهوداتك

الرب يعوضك


​


----------



## SALVATION (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


ferrari قال:





ميرسي لك يا تونى على مجهوداتك

الرب يعوضك


​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير ليك 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك 
مشكووووووووووور 
ابقو على متابعه ربنا يساعدنى واحصل على كل ما هوه جديد فى الاسعار_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*


----------



## SALVATION (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


فراشة مسيحية قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على مرورك وزوقك
مشكووووووووووووووره
انخفاض
ليسجل سعر الوقيه 825$ دولار
وسوف اسجل سعر الجرام لاحقا لربما تغير



​_​


----------



## NYSMA (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


nysma قال:



جزاك الله خيراً​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير وميرسى اكتر على المرور
شكراااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاع مفااجئ
ارتفعت سعر الوقيه فجأه من عدة ساعات لتسجل 872.30 $ دولار
وبذالك يرتفع سعر الجرام وسأوفيك بالاسعار لاحقا لحين الثبات فى السعر



​_


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاع مفااجئ
ارتفعت سعر الوقيه فجأه من عدة ساعات لتسجل 872.30 $ دولار
وبذالك يرتفع سعر الجرام وسأوفيك بالاسعار لاحقا لحين الثبات فى السعر



​_


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا تونى على تعبك

والمتابعه​


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


candy shop قال:



شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا تونى على تعبك

والمتابعه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى
وميرسى على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
ارتفاع فى سعر الوقيه لتسجل  = 908.70 $  دولار
ليكون سعر الجرام
عيار 21 = 140 جنيه مصرى
      18 = 120 جنيه مصرى



​_


----------



## SALVATION (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفاض مفاجأ فى اسعار الذهب فى ظل توقع بأرتفاع اسعاره بعد سقوط البورصه العالميه ومخاوف من انخفاض فى الفائده وبالتالى اتجاه اصحاب الودائع فى سحب ودائعهم وشراء ذهب ويترتب على ذالك ارتفاعه
ولكن المفاجأه
انخفاض ملحوووووووظ
لتسجل الوقية  = 849.90 $ دولار
وسوف اواتيكم بالاسعار الجرام لحين الثبات
ونعلمكم بأن وزن الوقيه هو 35.50 تقريبا للذين يريدون حسابها



​_​


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_السعر الجرام بالمصرى
عيار 21 = 133 جنيه مصرى
عيار 18 = 114 جنيه مصرى
وسوف اواتيكم بكل جديد
تحياتى​​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

لا ياباشا لسه غالى 
لما ينزل ابقى قولى علشان الحق ادور على عروسه واخطبها 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىى ياباشا لتعبك 

متابعـــــ​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ماشى يا مان من عيونى
ميرسى كتيير على مرورك
مشكووووووووور​_


----------



## SALVATION (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفاض ملحوظ هذا اليوم
انخفاض يصل الى 51 دولار للوقيه التى تزن 35.50 تقريبا
ليصل سعر الوقيه الى ادنا مستوا هذا الشهر مسجلا = 797.60 $ دولار




وسوف اواتيكم بالاسعار لحين الثبوت​_​


----------



## SALVATION (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفااااااااااااااااااااض
انخفاض فى اسعار الذهب
انخفاض ملحوظ فى اسعار الذهب لتسجل الوقيه = 721 $دولار
وبذال يكون سعر الجرام عيار 21 = 115 جنيه مصرى
                               عيار 18 = 98.57 جنيه مصرى
وسوف اواتيكم بكل جديد​​_


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاع مره اخرى فى اسعار الذهب
لتسجل سعر الوقيه = 747.50 $ دولار
ليكون سعر الجرام بالجنيه المصرى : عيار 21 = 118 جنيه مصرى
                                                 عيار 18 = 101.14 جنيه مصرى




وسوف اواتيكم بكل جديد
سلام المسيح​_


----------



## SALVATION (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااض
اغلقت بورصة الذهب kitco على
انخفاض فى اسعار الذهب لتسجل سعر الوقية = 723.70 $ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر جرام الذهب بالجنيه المصرى
عيار 21 = 115 جنيه مصرى
عيار 18 = 98.57 جنيه مصرى




وسوف اواتيكم بكل ما هوه جديد​_


----------



## SALVATION (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب عن السعر السابق
لتسجل سعر الوقية = 732.80 $ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام بالجنيه المصرى هو :
    عيار 21 = 116 جنيه مصرى
    عيار 18 = 99.42 جنيه مصرى
    عيار 14 = 77.33 جنيه مصرى




واواتيكم بكل جديد​_


----------



## SALVATION (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفاااااااااااض
لتسجل الوقية = 713.50$ دولار
وبذالك يصل سعر الجرام فى انتخفاض
عيار 21 = 112 جنيه مصرى
عيار 18 = 96 جنيه مصرى





وسوف اواتيكم بكل جديد​_


----------



## ابنه الملك (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

شكرا على المعلومه تونى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## SALVATION (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


ابنه الملك قال:



			شكرا على المعلومه تونى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوقك ومرورك
مشكوووووووره
ارتفاع مرة اخرة فى سعر الوقية لتسجل =728 $ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام بالجنية المصرى هو
عيار 21 = 114 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 97.71 جنية مصرى




ومعكم عند التغيرات_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

 لييييييييه بعد ما قلت اشترى يرتفع  حظ ​


----------



## SALVATION (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


صوفيا مجدى قال:



 لييييييييه بعد ما قلت اشترى يرتفع  حظ ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه
معلش ده نصيب امال لو تعرفى انو ارتفع تانى هتعملى اية
ميرسى على مرورك
..............
يتواصل ارتفاع اسعار الذهب لتغلق بورصة الذهب kitco اسبوعها على
سعر الوقية =742.30$ دولار
وبذالك يواصل سعر الجرام ارتفاع
عيار 21 = 116 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 99.42 جنية مصرى



_​


----------



## SALVATION (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاااااااااااع 
ارتفاع مفاجىء هذا اليوم
ارتفع اسعار الذهب هذا اليوم لتسجل سعر الوقية = 800.30$ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام هو
عيار 21 = 125 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 107.14 جنية مصرى




وسوف اواتيكم بالجديد عند التغيير​_


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*شكرا يا تونى مش ها اشترى ها اجيب لبس العيد احسن 
كل ما اقول اشترى تقول ارتفع السعر 
خلاص غيرت رأيى  ​*


----------



## SALVATION (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_طيب انا اعمل اية يا صوفيا وعلى فكرا ارتفع تانى
ارتفااااااااع
ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب لتسجل الوقية = 828.5$ دولار
ويكون سعر الجرام هو
        عيار 21 = 128 جنية مصرى
        عيار 18 = 109.71 جنية مصرى



​_


----------



## medooo 7elmy (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*ياريت تقولي الموقع اللى بتعرف منه .. اللى هو منه الصوره دي
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/5779/yyyyyqd3.jpg
وتقولي ازاى بتحولها لـ الجنية المصري 
وشكرا​*


----------



## SALVATION (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


medooo 7elmy قال:



*ياريت تقولي الموقع اللى بتعرف منه .. اللى هو منه الصوره دي
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/5779/yyyyyqd3.jpg
وتقولي ازاى بتحولها لـ الجنية المصري 
وشكرا​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

تحت امرك
الموقع
www.kitco.com
الطريقة 
(سعر الوقية * سعر الولار بالمصرى) /  وزن الوقية
التوضيح
سعر الوقية كما هو موجود نقوم بعملية ضربة فى سعر الدولار بالنسبة للجنية المصرى او كم يبلغ سعر الدولار بالجنية المصرىثم نقوم بقسمة الناتج على وزن الوقية وهو بيكون ثابت 35.50 جرام
للاستفسار انا معك
وشكرا لمرورك _​


----------



## SALVATION (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفاااااااااااض
انخفاض فى اسعار الذهب مساء امس
لتسجل سعر الوقية = 776.90$ دولار
وبذالك يكون قد انخفض سعر الجرام ليصل
    عيار 21 = 121 جنية مصرى
    عيار 18 = 103.71 جنية مصرى


_​


----------



## maria123 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

شكرا كتير 

مع المتابعة


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_


maria123 قال:



			شكرا كتير 

مع المتابعة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللى ميرسى على المرور
انخفااااااااااض متواصل لتغلق بورصة kitco للذهب على 754.30$ دولار للوقية
وبذالك ينخفض سعر الجرام
    عيار 21 = 118 جنيه مصرى
    عيار 18 = 101.14 جنية مصرى



_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ارتفاااااااااااااع
ارتفاع ملحوظ للوقية منذ مساء امس لتسجل  813.20 $ دولار 
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام
    عيار21 = 127جنيه مصرى
    عيار 18 = 108.85 جنية مصرى



_​


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*ارتفااااااااااااااااااااع
ارتفاع ملحوظ فى اسعار الذهب لتسجل الوقية = 868.10 $ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام ارتفع الى
        عيار 21 = 134 جنية مصرى     عيار 18 = 114.85 جنية مصرى



​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

ينهار ملون ياتونى 

134جنيه 

ربنا يستر من الارتفاع ده 

ميرررررسى كتير ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ميرسى يا كوكو على مرورك ومش تقلق
انخفااااااااااااااااااااااض
اغلقة برصة kitco للذهب على انخفاض لتصل سعر الوقية الى 837.90$ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام
عيار 21 = 129 جنية مصرى      .....       عيار 18 = 110.57 جنية مصرى



​_


----------



## SALVATION (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_*ارتفاااااااااااااااع
ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب لتسجل الوقية = 884.70 $ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام بالجنية المصرى
   عيار 21 = 137 جنية مصرى    .........    عيار 18 = 117.48 جنية مصرى



​*_


----------



## SALVATION (14 يناير 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_انخفااااااااااااااااااض
انخفاض ملحوظ فى اسعار الذهب لتسجل الوقية = 811.90$ دولار
بذالك يكون سعر الجرام بالجنية المصرى هو
عيار 21 = 125.5 جنيه مصرى  .............. عيار 18 = 107.57 جنية مصرى



​_


----------



## SALVATION (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_*بعد ارتفاع للوقية هذا الاسبوع لتسجل 912 $ دولار تنخفض اليوم انخفاض مفاجأ
 لتسجل الوقية =887.50$ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام عيار 21 = 136 جنية مصرى
                                 عيار 18 = 116.57 جنية مصرى



*_​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

شكراااااااا اخي تونى

سلام المسيح


----------



## SALVATION (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*انا اللى ميرسى كتييير كليمو
اغلقت بورصة kitco للذهب امس على ارتفاع مفاجىء لتصل سعر الوقية الى = 927.10 $ دولار
وبذالك يكون سعر الجرام بالجنيه المصرى هو
عيار 21 = 143 جنية مصرى +++++++ عيار 18 = 122.57 جنية مصرى




​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*شكرا تونى على هذا التواصل لاسعار برصة الذهب 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_ميرسى يا صوفيا يسلملى مرورك
ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب لتصل سعر الوقية = 980.70$ دولار
بذالك يكون سعر الجرام بالجنيه المصرى كالتالى ....  عيار 21 = 150 جنيه مصرى+++ عيار 18 = 128.57 جنيه مصرى



​_


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*موضوع جميل اوى يا تونى وفكرتة حلوة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## كاراس عماد (14 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

شكررررررا جدا لتعبكم معانا


----------



## SALVATION (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_شكرا كتيير جوجو يسلملى مرورك_
_شكرا كتيير كاراس _
_وااسف لتوقف عن المواصلة_
_ اسعار الذهب اليوم سعر الوقية = 936.70$ دولار
بذالك يكون سعر الجرام بالجنيه المصرى كالتالى .... عيار 21 =145 جنيه مصرى+++ عيار 18 = 124 جنيه مصرى وبذالك يسجل انخفاض هذا الاسبوع كما نلاحظ فى الصوره  التالية_

_



_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*طيب واخبار الدهب الصينى ايه يا تونى  ولا متعرفش حاجه عنه؟؟*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*اه صح يتونى اخبارة ايه 

شكلة تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة 

بجد جدا ورخيص موووووووووووووووووووووووووووت

يعنى ممكن 100 جنية تجيب شبكة ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اه صح يتونى اخبارة ايه
> 
> شكلة تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة
> 
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

100 جنيه تجبلك شبكه طب انتى لو جالك عريس هتقبلى يجبلك شبكة صينى 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


على فكره الدهب الصينى مش زى ما انتى متخيله يا انجى ده انا فكرت فى مره اجيب انسيال

صينى لقيت 50 جنيه وشكله معجبنيش


مش تقولى الشبكه كلها ب 100 هههههههههههههههه


ياريت ويارت كمان الواحد ينفع يخطب بيها​*


----------



## SALVATION (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*



dona nabil قال:


> *طيب واخبار الدهب الصينى ايه يا تونى ولا متعرفش حاجه عنه؟؟*


 
ده مش دهب يا دونا ده اكسيسوار ومطلى بيتباع بالقطعه 
وموجود فى محلات الاكسيسوار
وعلى فكرا انا مش بحب ان الناس تقول عليه دهب لان ديه خدعه 
وبيعطى مجال للكذب
لان ببساطة ناس كتييير افتكرت ان ده ده وعياره اقل يعنى بيضاف الى الدهب معيار من النحاس اكثر من العيارات المعروفه وده كذب لانه مش دهب نهائى 
_شكرا كتييير دونا _
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اه صح يتونى اخبارة ايه ​*
> 
> _*شكلة تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة *_​
> _*بجد جدا ورخيص موووووووووووووووووووووووووووت*_​
> ...


 
_فعلا_
_لانه مش دهب اصلا ده اكسيسوار ومطلى_
_شكرا كتييير انجى
يسلملى مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (15 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*



mina elbatal قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *100 جنيه تجبلك شبكه طب انتى لو جالك عريس هتقبلى يجبلك شبكة صينى *​
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


 
كلام انجى مظبوط يا مينا
بقل سعر ممكن تجيب افخم الشبكات من المشغوليات ديه
_شكرا كتييير مينا
يسلملى مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*ميرسى يا تونى لردك انا كده فهمت *


----------



## SALVATION (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_عفوا_
_انتى تأمرى دونا_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*شكرا تونى على معلوماتك عن الذهب الصينى 

لاكن انت توقفت ليه عن اخبار الذهب المصرى *


----------



## SALVATION (16 يونيو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_سورى صوفيا _
_ربنا يقوينى واستمر_
_شكرا كتييير صوفيا
يسلملى مرورك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

ايه الاخبار يا تونى طمنى هنشحت ولا ايه


----------



## SALVATION (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_هههههههههه_
_لاء مش قوى كده بعد الشر_
_سعر الوقية = 930.70$ دولار _
_الدهب عيار 21 = 145 جنيه مصرى_
_الذهب عيار 18 = 124.28 جنيه مصرى_
_



_​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

*مرسى يا تونى على التواصل 

انا باعرف اسعار الذهب عن طريقك

الرب يبارك اعمالك ​*


----------



## zezza (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

تونى بما انه باين عليك جامد اوى فى الدهب 
ممكن اسال سؤال عن الالماظ لو مش فيها تعب 
عايزة اعرف سعر القيراط بكام دلوقتى ......و يا ترى برضه هو انواع زى الدهب يعنى عيارات و كل عيار بيختلف تمن قيراطه ولا ايه النظام ......... و يا ترى برضه قى مصنعية و دمغة و الحاجات دى
يا ريت يا تونى لو تعرف تقولى ضرورى ضرورى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*



صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *مرسى يا تونى على التواصل ​*
> 
> *انا باعرف اسعار الذهب عن طريقك*​
> 
> *الرب يبارك اعمالك *​


_ شكراا كتيير صوفيا لزوقك ومتبعتك الدائمه_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*



zezza قال:


> تونى بما انه باين عليك جامد اوى فى الدهب
> ممكن اسال سؤال عن الالماظ لو مش فيها تعب
> عايزة اعرف سعر القيراط بكام دلوقتى ......و يا ترى برضه هو انواع زى الدهب يعنى عيارات و كل عيار بيختلف تمن قيراطه ولا ايه النظام ......... و يا ترى برضه قى مصنعية و دمغة و الحاجات دى
> يا ريت يا تونى لو تعرف تقولى ضرورى ضرورى
> ربنا يباركك



شكراا كتيير zezza
الماس اشد انواع المعادن صلابة على وجه الارض وهو اعلى الاحجار الكريمة قيمة و اثمنها .

الوان الماس :
الماس النقى و هو اشهر انواع الماس والانواع الاقل جودة تتراوح بين الاصفر والبنى والاخضر والازرق والقرنفلى والاحمر والرمادى والاسود

والذى يحدد اللون هوا نسبة الشوائب الموجودة فيها
ونظرا للترتيب المنتظم لذرات الكربون فان بللورات الماس تتخذ اشكالا رائعة




الان تعالو نتعرف على الماس لتعرف كل المعلومات التى تحتاجها عند الشراء

كيف تشترى الالماس : 

اولا جمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات عن الالماس وهى :

معرفة الاربع اشياء الهامة عن الماس و هى ال (* Four Cs)* اى

( اربع اشياء تبداء بحرف الC)

*Cut -1 **(مستوى القطع )*

بمعنى الشكل الذى تمت به قطع الماسة وهذه هى اشكال قطع الماس

و اهمية فهم طريقة قطع الماس هى ان القطع الجيد للماس هو الذى يجعل الضوء يتخلل البلورات مما يعكس اكبر قدر من الضوء وذالك ما يجعله يلمع و يتالق و هذا ما تفهمونه من هذه الصورة و طبعا كلما علت دقة القطع غلى ثمن الماسه

و نوعية القطع بتتوضح فى الشهادة المرافقة مع الماسة وهذا سناتى له بعد قليل .





Clarity -2 ( الصفاء )

وهذا يتعلق بالعيوب الموجودة فى الماسه فكلما قلت عيوبها غلى ثمنها لاكن لا توجد ماسه كاملة بدون عيوب تماما

وهذه العيوب قد تكون فقاعات هواء و الخدوش والحفر معدن اخر مع الماسة عيوب اثناء القطع للماسة

وهذه العيوب بتكون موضحة فى الشهادة التى ترافق الماسة و يمكن فهمها بالصورة الاتية :

و هذه درجات تصنيف الماس :

(F تعنى لا توجد بها شوائب ولا عيوب داخلية ولا عيوب خارجية

*IF)* ) به بعض العيوب الداخلية البسيطة جدا جدا

*VVS1-VVS2)* ) درجة نقاوة عالية جداا و يصعب على الجواهرجى الخبير اكتشاف العيوب بها

*VS1-VS2)* ) درجة نقاوة جيدة يمكن اكتشاف العيوب من خلال تكبير عالى جداا

*SI1-SI2)* ) يمكن اكتشاف العيوب بها بسهولة اكثر

*I1-I2-I3)* ) اقل درجات الجودة

*ملحوظة هامة : هذه الدرجات لا ترى بالعين الجردة ولا توثر على شكل الماسة لاكنها توثر بشكل كبير على السعر*





*3- Color **( اللون )* : 
اكثر الالوان المحبوبة هى عديمة اللون لانها تجعل الضوء بنعكس بشكل اكبر من الالوان الاخرى بهذا تتالق الماسة بشكل اكبر .






عديم اللون D,E,F

شبه عديم اللون G,H 

مائل للصفرة K,L,M 

أصفر فاتح جداً N,O,P,Q,R 

أصفر فاتح S,T,U,V,W,X,Y,Z 



4- ( القيراط او الوزن ) 

ويشير إلي وزن الماس وليس لحجمه و يوزن الماس بالقيراط

القيراط = 200 ملليغرامات أو 0،2 غرام




نصيحة للشراء فى مصر : عندما تذهب لشراء ماسة اقراء جيدا المعلومات السابقة

واذهب للمحلات المتخصصة فى الالماس لا تذهب لمحلات الذهب العادى صمم على شراء الماسة بالشهادة الخاصة بها حتى تظل محتفظة بقيمتها التى اشتريتها بها فطبعا ستضع بها مبلغ كبير ولا تريد ان يقل مع مرور الزمن بل ان يعلى

كذالك هناك من سيقول لك السعر بالشهادة شىء ومن غير الشهادة شىء 

صمم على الشراء بالشهادة واحذر منه واذا قال لك ساكتبلك فى الفاتورة مواصفات الماسة ارفض و صمم على ان تشترى الماسة بالشهادة واذهب لمحل متخصص فى الالماس احسن 

سيفتح البائع الغلاف امامك و تختار الخاتم وتذهب معه الى الورشة لتتاكد ان هذا الحجر الذى اخترته هوا الذى وضعه لك فى الخاتم

احتفظ بالشهادة جيدا ولا تضيعها .

شهادات الماس :

تكون هذة الشهادات صادره من مراكز او شركات تمتلك مخابر وخبراء وباع طويل في التعامل مع الالماس والاحجار الكريمة مثل GIA الامريكية وHRD وIGI البلجيكيتان حيث تذكر ادق تفاصيل الحجر من بينها وزن قيراط الحجر ونوع قطعه ودرجة الوضوح واللون بالاضافة إلى الابعاد(القياسات)وتعطى الشهادة رقم مسلسل وتدرج صورة من الشهادة في سجلات الشركة وهي شهادات مضمونة لايمكن الشكك فيها وتجعل الالماسه ذات قيمة اكبر.


اسعار الالماس فى مصر هى :
قيراط HVVS1 = واحد وثلاثون الف جنيه (5636 $)



​


----------



## zezza (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييير تونى على المعلومات الحلوة 
بجد كنت محتجاها ضرورى 
ربنا يبارك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## SALVATION (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

_شكراا كتيير زيزا لزوقك _
_+++++_
_سعر الوقية = 1015.70$ دولار 
الدهب عيار 21 = 154جنيه مصرى_
_الذهب عيار 18 = 132جنيه مصرى_




​


----------



## مريم رمسيس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اسعار الذهب وانخفاضاته*

ميرسى ليك على المعلومات 
وياريت لو حصل اى حاجه 
فى الذهب تبلغينا
وميرسى على تعبك


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراا كتيير مريم لمرورك
_+++++
__سعر الوقية =1042.60$ دولار 
الدهب عيار 21 = 156.5جنيه مصرى_
_الذهب عيار 18 = 134.14جنيه مصرى_





​


----------



## totty (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*مــــــــــــيرسى يا تونى خاااااااااااااالص

هو مش ناوى يرخص بقه شويه
ايه ده كل يوم فى الطالع كده*​


----------



## zezza (7 أكتوبر 2009)

totty قال:


> *
> هو مش ناوى يرخص بقه شويه
> ايه ده كل يوم فى الطالع كده*​


يعنى هى جت عليه ما كل حاجة غالية  :closedeye:closedeye

شكرا كتييييييييييييييير تونى على المتابعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2009)

_شكراا كتيير توتى يسلملى مرورك_
_شكراا كتيير زيزا يسلملى مرورك_
_+++++
__سعر الوقية =1052.00$ دولار 
الدهب عيار 21 = 158.00جنيه مصرى_
_الذهب عيار 18 = 135.42جنيه مصرى_



​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أكتوبر 2009)

امممممممممممممم

ما شاء الله ماشاء الله

ربنا يزيد ويبارك​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

عقبالى يارب تكون بنت حلا


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2009)

_*tasoni queena -- ر*__*ماريو ايهاب *_
_*شكراا كتيير للمرور*_​ 
_*+++++*_
*سعر الوقية = 1062.40$ دولار *
_*الدهب عيار 21 =161جنيه مصرى*_
*الذهب عيار 18 = 138جنيه مصرى*




​


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*انخفاض لسعر الوقية هذا اليوم لتسجل*
*سعر الوقية = 1053.70$ دولار *
_*الدهب عيار 21 = 159 جنيه مصرى*_
*الذهب عيار 18 = 136.28جنيه مصرى*



​


----------



## SALVATION (3 نوفمبر 2009)

_ارتفاع غير سابق فى اسعار الذهب_
_لتصل سعر الوقية الى = 1086.00 $ مع العلم ان الوقية تزن 35.42 جرام_
_عيار 21 = 163.50 جنية مصرى_
_عيار 18 = 140.14 جنية مصرى_
_



_​


----------



## zama (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة مجهود جميل جداً جداً حبيبى أهنئك عليه ..

بس أنا شايفك مش بتتكلم عن الجنيه الدهب ..

أنت زعلان منه ولا أيه ؟؟ 

ولى طلب عندك على حسب رغبتك ..

ياريتك تعملنا موضوع عن أسعار العملات الأجنبية من حيث الشراء والبيع فى موضوع منفصل ..

لأنى بحب بورصة العملات جداً جداً جداً ..

أنا بحاول أتابع سوق تداول الأوراق المالية يومياً على موقع البورصة المصرية ..

أشكرك حبيبى لمجهودك العظيم ..


----------



## zama (4 نوفمبر 2009)

تستحق أعلى تقييم للموضوع ولشخصك ..


----------



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا

الرب معكم​


----------



## SALVATION (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*اسف مينا مش عندى ادنى فكره عن الاوراق المالية*
*شكراا تقيمى هو مرورك المشرف*
*شكراا كتيير النهيسى يسلملى مرورك*

_ارتفاااااااع فى اسعار الذهب
لتصل سعر الوقية الى = 1101.10 $ مع العلم ان الوقية تزن 35.42 جرام_
_عيار 21 = 165.90 جنية مصرى_
_عيار 18 = 142.20 جنية مصرى_


----------



## zezza (10 نوفمبر 2009)

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:
حرام بجد كدة كتييييييييير اوى
:crying:
شكرا تونى على المتابعة ...يا رب المرة الجاية تكتب اسعار تفتح النفس


----------



## SALVATION (25 نوفمبر 2009)

_مفيش نصيب يا زيزا_
_ارتفاااااااع فى اسعار الذهب ليس له مثيل
لتصل سعر الوقية الى = 1189.80$ مع العلم ان الوقية تزن 35.42 جرام
عيار 21 = 179.30جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 153.68جنية مصرى_
_





_​_
_


----------



## grges monir (25 نوفمبر 2009)

غيرت رايى مش هاخطب ولااتجوز كدة ههههههه


----------



## totty (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*هاااااااااا

اخبار الاسعار ايه؟
ياترى وصل ل 200 ولا لسه؟*​


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2009)

> غيرت رايى مش هاخطب ولااتجوز كدة ههههههه


مهوا لو التصرف ده هيخفض سعرة هشجعك
*



هاااااااااا

اخبار الاسعار ايه؟
ياترى وصل ل 200 ولا لسه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

** هانت يا توتى*

_ارتفاااااااع فى اسعار الذهب
لتصل سعر الوقية الى = 1214.60$ مع العلم ان الوقية تزن 35.42 جرام
عيار 21 = 183 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 156.85 جنية مصرى_







​


----------



## zezza (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حرام بجد حرام ده انتحار ........ اهو راحت عليا هدية الكريسماس و انا اللى كنت متعودة اجيب كل سنة
بس يا تونى ايه اللى يخليى الاسعار تولع كدة فى العالم كله ؟؟!!!و ليه مصر مرتبطة بالسعر العالمى اذا كان عندنا دهب كتير و لسة مكتشفين منجم قريب ؟؟!! مش المفروض برضه نتحرر من السوق العالمى ده شوية ولا ما ينفعش ؟​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مينفعش اننا نتحرر من السوق العالمى اقل حاجة هقولهالك هيتم التهريب للخارج ولو فعلا موضوع منجم الذهب مهوا استخراجة مكلف 
اما بالنسبة للارتفاع ده سببة ان دولتين وهم الصين والهند سحبة اطنان من الذهب من الاسواق خوف من تراجع اسعار الدولار اكثر ويعتبر استبدال الدولار بالذهب اقيم​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2009)

_اغلقة بورصة kitco للذهب على انخفاض مفاجأ_
_لتسجل 1161 $ _
_سعر اليوم _
_عيار 21 = 175 جنية مصرى_
_عيار 18 = 150 جنية مصرى_
_



_​


----------



## totty (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*طب اهووووووووووووو

يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

يا مسهل*​


----------



## sparrow (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اهو ابتدي ينزل يارب بقي  يستمر في النزول


----------



## SALVATION (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_انخفاااض فى اسعار الذهب
لتصل سعر الوقية الى = 1130.70$ مع العلم ان الوقية تزن 35.42 جرام
عيار 21 =170.40 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 146.05 جنية مصرى_





​


----------



## عمادفايز (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الخبر*


----------



## مريم رمسيس (12 فبراير 2010)

يارب يثبت 
على كده


----------



## SALVATION (13 فبراير 2010)

_اغلقة بورصة kitco للذهب على سعرها
لتسجل 1092.40$ _
_سعر اليوم _
_عيار 21 = 166 جنية مصرى_
_عيار 18 = 142.28 جنية مصرى_



​


----------



## totty (13 فبراير 2010)

*ايه ده؟
مش كان بيقولوا هيرخص*​


----------



## zezza (13 فبراير 2010)

ماهه رخص اهه يا توتى كدة احسن من الاول بشوية 
عقبال ما يرخص خالص 

شكرا يا تونى على المتابعة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (17 فبراير 2010)

ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب عن السابق
لتسجل 1115.20$  للوقية
سعر اليوم 
عيار 21 = 170 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 145.71 جنية مصرى





​


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2010)

يخربيت كدا الواحد لو فكر فى خطوبة بلتين ويبوس ايده وش وضهر ويبقى افترا كمان احنا نعمل ايه نجيبها نحاس بلا خربان بيوت


----------



## SALVATION (17 فبراير 2010)

_ليه يا ابسوتى هو انتى اى حاجة ولا اية ولا اللى هيلبسو الابلتين احسن منك؟_​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أبريل 2010)

اسعار الذهب
سعر الوقية = 1157.90$ للوقية
سعر اليوم 
عيار 21 = 176.13 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 150.96 جنية مصرى


----------



## ميرنا (14 أبريل 2010)

انا لا جبت الشبكة اللى فاتت ودا من شهر 7 /2009 كان 154 

لا تمام كدا


----------



## SALVATION (14 أبريل 2010)

_هو نزل عن كده كتيير بس شد تانى سعره يا ابسوتى_​


----------



## ميرنا (14 أبريل 2010)

احنا نقضيها دبل ولو الامر زنق اوى يلبسها هو نص دهب ونص نحاس ولا دهب صينى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 أبريل 2010)

*دة طالع طلعة جامدة قوووى​*


----------



## SALVATION (20 أبريل 2010)

اسعار الذهب
سعر الوقية = 1139.30$ للوقية
سعر اليوم 
عيار 21 = 174.90جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 149.91 جنية مصرى


----------



## totty (24 أبريل 2010)

*طب والنهارده ايه أخبار الأسعار؟*​


----------



## SALVATION (24 أبريل 2010)

اسعار الذهب
سعر الوقية = 1157.50$ للوقية
سعر اليوم 
عيار 21 = 177.70 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 152.30 جنية مصرى



​


----------



## SALVATION (6 مايو 2010)

ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب
سعر الوقية = 1184.40$ للوقية
سعر اليوم 
عيار 21 = 183جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 156.80جنية مصرى



​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

183 ههههههههه
اية الحلاوة دى

ميرسى يا تونى لتعبك​


----------



## SALVATION (14 مايو 2010)

_ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب ليس له مثيل
سعر الوقية = 1245.70$ للوقية
سعر اليوم 
عيار 21 = 194.75جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 166.92جنية مصرى_
_




_​_
_


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 مايو 2010)

*عاوزين نعرف امتي بيرتفع وامتي بينزل

دلوقتي بقي كام

سالت امبارح قالي 

21= 190
18= 170

صح كدة*


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2010)

بص 
هفهمهالك بالبلدى كده
المشكلة الاقتصادية بتخوف الناس من العملات اللى بيترتب عليه انخفاض سعر العملة فابيتنبهوا لشراء المعادن النفيسة مثل الذهب وطبعا اقبال الناس على الذهب يساعد فى ارتفاع اسعاره 
ملحوظه
الإرتفاع في سعر الذهب يؤدي الى إنخفاض سعر الدولار والعكس صحيح , 
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن اسعار الذهب امبارح هو موصلش لسعر ده  عيار 21 ولكن علشان يكون العيار 21 ب190 يبقى لازم يكون العيار 18 ب162.85
190 * 18 / 21 = 162.85
اسعار الذهب 
_عيار 21 = 192.45جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 164.95جنية مصرى_





​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 مايو 2010)

*طيب اعرف ازاي ان سعر الدهب هينزل قبله بفترة مثلا ( باسبوع او ايام )

هل الدهب هينزل الفترة الجايه ولا هيستمر في الصعود

اشكرك علي الشرح السابق

تحياتي*


----------



## SALVATION (17 مايو 2010)

الإرتفاع في سعر الذهب يؤدي الى إنخفاض سعر الدولار والعكس صحيح ,


----------



## zama (18 مايو 2010)

الدولار بكاااااااااااااام مصرى دلوئت ؟؟


----------



## SALVATION (30 يونيو 2010)

*تقريبا 5.60 يا مينا*
*اسعار* *الذهب* 
_سعر الوقية = 1242.00_
_عيار 21 = 195.92جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = __167.93جنية مصرى_





​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 يونيو 2010)

*نظرتك للدهب 

هل الايام المقبله هيكون في زيادة مستمرة ولا هيكون فيمرحلة صعود ونزول ؟
*


----------



## SALVATION (30 يونيو 2010)

شوف انا من طبيعة عملى بقولك ان البلد فيها رقود وده يصب فى مصلحة ثبات الاسعار نسبيا
لكن استمرار تدهور العملات ده يشجع الناس على شراء الذهب كارأس مال
وده اللى بيترتب عليه زيادة الاسعار​


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أغسطس 2010)

وااااااااااااو؟؟؟طب كويس شكرا ياكميل


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 أغسطس 2010)

*اية اخبار اسعار الدهب الايام دي

*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 أغسطس 2010)

سيبك يا تونى هى نيات بامانة قبل مشترى الشبكة باسبوع كان ب 200
لما اشترينا الشبكة كان ب 189


----------



## SALVATION (2 أغسطس 2010)

*اسعارالذهب* 
_سعر الوقية =_*1177.30*
_عيار 21 = 186 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 159.42 جنية مصرى_





​


----------



## SALVATION (2 أغسطس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> سيبك يا تونى هى نيات بامانة قبل مشترى الشبكة باسبوع كان ب 200
> لما اشترينا الشبكة كان ب 189


 
_لاء ارزاق بس متعشميش اوى اهو نزل تانى _
_بس برده انت اللى فتحت السكة لنزوله ههههههههه_​


----------



## SALVATION (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسعارالذهب* 
_سعر الوقية =_*1378.80 $*
_عيار 21 = 224.49 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 192.42 جنية مصرى_

_



_
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*وماله الصينى اهو بيسد برضو :d​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا خبر هو عمال يرتفع كداااا لية *
*تفتكر هينزل فى الفترة الى جاية ؟*

*ميرسى تونى *​


----------



## SALVATION (28 ديسمبر 2010)

> وماله الصينى اهو بيسد برضو :d


_هههههههههه_
_ماشى يا سندريلا_


*



يا خبر هو عمال يرتفع كداااا لية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *تفتكر هينزل فى الفترة الى جاية ؟*





> *ميرسى تونى *


 
_هو مش ارتفاع ولا حاجة بالعكس ده منخفض علشان اعياد الميلاد بس انا هنا مربوط بسعر الدولار_

_لكن كل الصياغ هتلاقيهم شغلين بيع على 222 او 223_

_اما بالنسبة للنزول فى الاسعار اعتقد بعد اعياد الميلاد هيرتفع تانى انا عن نفسى متمناش ده يحصل_
_شكراا لمروركم _
_يسوع يبارك حياتكم_
​
_وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين_
​


----------



## SALVATION (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسعارالذهب* 
ارتفاع مفاجأ
_سعر الوقية =_*1405.20$*
_عيار 21 = 228.79 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 196.10 جنية مصرى_



​


----------



## Shady Shaheen (18 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي الطريقة فعلا سهلة  وبسيطة
وللمهتمين فيه طريقة تانية سهلة لمعرفة _*أسعار  الذهب والعملات*_ في كل الدول العربية وباللغة العربية يقال أنها تتجدد كل  6 الي 12 ساعة يوميا
هو موقع بسيط ومتخصص بس في اسعار الذهب والعملات
علشان أكون صريح أنا مش متأكد من دقة بياناته بس كنت تابعته اكتر من مرة مع مواقع  عالمية لقيت اسعاره مظبوطة
شكراً مجدداً


----------



## tamav maria (19 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ياشادي
حقيقي موقع مفيد جدا
وفيه كمان تغير العملات


----------



## SALVATION (19 فبراير 2011)

_ الموقع مذكور فيه ان الذهب 229 عيار 21_
_انا لو قلة للزبون ان الذهب بكده يقول عنى انى حرامى ههههههههههههه_
_فعلا اسعار الذهب هى دى سعرها _
_بس كا سوق وتعامل فى مصر اقل بدليل ان الجرايد فيها الذهب عيار 21  = 221_
_شكراا للموقع اخى الكريم_​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2011)

اللى فات فات

إلحقوا يا عرسان
دبلة فى اليد ولا عشرة عل الشجر


----------



## ميرنا (19 فبراير 2011)

ينهار اخبر


----------



## كوك (9 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _الموقع مذكور فيه ان الذهب 229 عيار 21_
> 
> _انا لو قلة للزبون ان الذهب بكده يقول عنى انى حرامى ههههههههههههه_
> _فعلا اسعار الذهب هى دى سعرها _
> ...


 

_*طيب طبقى يا تونى تقول لى الزبون ان الدهب 21  =  240*_

_*ده سعر الان يا تونى *_

_*ربنا يستر *_

*نازل بقى التفاصيل يا باشا*​


----------



## noraa (9 أبريل 2011)

الحمد للة انا بعت  دهبى فى  الرخص ومش هعرف اشترية تانى ابدااااااااااا


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2011)

_بركاتك يا عم كوك_
_ده سعر السوق يا كبير اكيد السعر اعلى_
_هشوف اقولك_​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2011)

*اسعارالذهب
*_سعر الوقية =_*1475.00$*
_عيار 21 =  246.38 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 = 211.18 جنية مصرى_



​


----------



## totty (10 أبريل 2011)

*يا خبر

هو سعره زاد كده ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أبريل 2011)

يلهووووووووووززز دا ايه  الهبل ده


----------



## SALVATION (11 أبريل 2011)

_الجيش فتح التصدير_
_يعنى تساوينا مع العالم بقة الاسعار كلها واحده_​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2011)

يالا علي البركه هتتجاب شبكه صفيح ههههههههههههه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _الجيش فتح التصدير_
> _يعنى تساوينا مع العالم بقة الاسعار كلها واحده_​



* مش فاهم قصدك ما التصدير باسعار الدهب ومعني كدة ان الدهب هيفضل عالي كدة*


----------



## ahraf ayad (11 أبريل 2011)

كنابنقول مجنونه ياقوطه طب ودلوقت هانقول ايه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> * مش فاهم قصدك ما التصدير باسعار الدهب ومعني كدة ان الدهب هيفضل عالي كدة*


_اقصد فتح تصدير الذهب_
_يعنى تساوينا مع العالم _
_والفكرة مش كده الفكره ان كان فى فترة الجيش مانع تصدير الذهب وده ادى الى فرق فى السعر عن الخارج _
_السعر فى مصر كان اقل من الخارج فافتح التصدير يساوينا مع العالم_
_اما بالنسبة للزيادة والنقصان فا ده بيعتمد على كذا حاجة اقربها الاستقرار فى العالم واسعار البترول والدولار_​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _اقصد فتح تصدير الذهب_
> _يعنى تساوينا مع العالم _
> _والفكرة مش كده الفكره ان كان فى فترة الجيش مانع تصدير الذهب وده ادى الى فرق فى السعر عن الخارج _
> _السعر فى مصر كان اقل من الخارج فافتح التصدير يساوينا مع العالم_
> _اما بالنسبة للزيادة والنقصان فا ده بيعتمد على كذا حاجة اقربها الاستقرار فى العالم واسعار البترول والدولار_​



*طيب الدهب مع ارتفاع اسعار البترول والدولار ولا عكس ارتفاع واسعار البترول والدولار*


----------



## SALVATION (12 أبريل 2011)

_الدهب عكس الدولار ومع البترول_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أبريل 2011)

*ياخبررررر 246 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## totty (13 أبريل 2011)

*ايه الاخبار يا توني

منزلش شويه ولا حاجه؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أبريل 2011)

_فعلا يا توتى نزل 3 جنيه للجرام_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 أبريل 2011)

خلى الناس تشترى


----------



## SALVATION (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ارتفاع مفاجأ فى اسعار الذهب
*_سعر الوقية =_*1760.40$*
_عيار 21 = 295.45 جنية مصرى
عيار 18 =253.32جنية مصرى_


----------



## sparrow (9 أغسطس 2011)

دا غلي اووي


----------



## grges monir (9 أغسطس 2011)

يا حول اللة يارب
يعنى الواحد عشان يجيب شبكة 50 جرام بس يدفع15000 ههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (9 أغسطس 2011)

بلاش الرجالة يدخلو خوفا على صحتهم


----------



## SALVATION (10 أغسطس 2011)

> دا غلي اووي


وربنا يستر بعد كده



> يا حول اللة يارب
> يعنى الواحد عشان يجيب شبكة 50 جرام بس يدفع15000 ههههههه


اللى عايز بقى يا جرجس 



> بلاش الرجالة يدخلو خوفا على صحتهم


شوفى انا كنت بقولك بكام اول امبارح 
يلا خلى الواحد يوقف شغل خالص ههههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (21 أغسطس 2011)

*ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب
*_سعر الوقية =_*1853.10$*
_عيار 21 = _311.06 _جنية مصرى
عيار 18 =_266.62 _جنية مصرى_



​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أغسطس 2011)

*انخفاض مفاجىء فى اسعار الذهب بعد ارتفاع الى اعلى مستوى
*_سعر الوقية =_*1731.50$*
_عيار 21 = _290.00 _جنية مصرى
عيار 18 =_248.57_جنية مصرى_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*اللهم اكثر فى نزول الدهب كمان وكمان ​*


----------



## zezza (25 أغسطس 2011)

*انا فاكرة و انا ضغيرة الدهب كان ب 90 و كان الواحد مستغليه و مستنيه يقل عن كدة 
ربنا يرخصه كمان و كمان و يرجع زى زمان *


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (26 أغسطس 2011)

zezza قال:


> *انا فاكرة و انا ضغيرة الدهب كان ب 90 و كان الواحد مستغليه و مستنيه يقل عن كدة
> ربنا يرخصه كمان و كمان و يرجع زى زمان *



أنا بقي كان علي ايامي ب ٦٠ جنيه وكنت كل مايعجبني حاجة أجبها دلوقتي مابرضاش أبص عليه أصلا خوفا من سعره


----------



## SALVATION (26 أغسطس 2011)

*



			اللهم اكثر فى نزول الدهب كمان وكمان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*معتقدش​


> *انا فاكرة و انا ضغيرة الدهب كان ب 90 و كان الواحد مستغليه و مستنيه يقل عن كدة
> ربنا يرخصه كمان و كمان و يرجع زى زمان *



السعر ده تقريبا فى 2006 او 2007



> أنا بقي كان علي ايامي ب ٦٠ جنيه وكنت كل مايعجبني حاجة أجبها دلوقتي مابرضاش أبص عليه أصلا خوفا من سعره


ربنا يديكى طولة العمر اولا هههههه
السعر ده كان فى 2003 تقريبا​​


----------



## SALVATION (26 أغسطس 2011)

*ارتفاع فى اسعار الذهب هذا اليوم
*_سعر الوقية =_*1772.90$*
_الجرام عيار 21 = _297.00 _جنية مصرى   &    49.94 $
الجرام عيار 18 = _254.57 _جنية مصرى    &   42.80 $_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> معتقدش​
> 
> 
> ​​




*متعتقدشى ليه بس ياتونى :11azy:​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 أغسطس 2011)

*الغرفة التجارية تقترح انزال عيارات اقل من الذهب*
*لانعاش السوق و حتى تكون فى متناول الجميع*
*ع  8  10  12  14*​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أغسطس 2011)

> متعتقدشى ليه بس ياتونى :11azy:


لان وببساطة العالم كله اعطى وجهه للذهب كا استثمار
بالعربى كده كل اللى معه قرشين فى البنك سحبهم واشترى بيهم دهب​


> *الغرفة التجارية تقترح انزال عيارات اقل من الذهب
> لانعاش السوق و حتى تكون فى متناول الجميع
> ع 8 10 12 14*



واعتقد انه هيلقى اقبال وتجاوب من الناس اكترر لانه يمكن لمستخدمة بيعه مرة اخرى لمحل الذهب
مقارنة مع الاكسيسوار اللى مسمينه الدهب الصينى
​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أغسطس 2011)

*اغلقة بورصة kitco للذهب صباح السبت على ارتفاع فى اسعاره*
*وبلغة سعر الوقية*
_سعر الوقية =_*1829.10$*
_الجرام عيار 21 = _307 _جنية مصرى & 51.52 دولار امريكى_
_الجرام عيار 18 = _263.14 _جنية مصرى & 44.16 دولار امريكى_




​


----------



## SALVATION (28 سبتمبر 2011)

* اسعار الذهب*
_سعر الوقية =_*1654.10$*
_الجرام عيار 21 = 275 __جنية مصرى & 46.25 دولار امريكى_
_الجرام عيار 18 = _235.71 _جنية مصرى & 39.64 دولار امريكى_


----------



## sparrow (28 سبتمبر 2011)

دا نزل شويه كتير


----------



## SALVATION (28 سبتمبر 2011)

المهم انه يثبت وده اللى معتقدش انه هيحصل​


----------



## sparrow (28 سبتمبر 2011)

يعني متوقع يوصل تاني 300


----------



## SALVATION (28 سبتمبر 2011)

وارد ومش اكيد​


----------



## grges monir (28 سبتمبر 2011)

خلية يتهد شوية زهقنا
الواحد بقى  يلحق يشترى بكام جنية كدة ولا هيرخص تانى ولاالمصيبة  يطلع تانى ههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

دي اسعار انهارده دي ولا امتي يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اللي شوفته انهارده بان ال 21 بسعر 277.02 مصري
وال 18 بسعر 237.45 مصري

ودا الموقع اللي متابعه منه

http://gold-prices-today.com/gold-price/egypt/


بس برده اهو احسن من الاول بكتير

الناس تلحق تجيب كام جرم وتخبيهم للزمن


----------



## zezza (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*:yaka: يا رب نزل فى سعره كمان و كمان 

يا رب نفسى اشترى دهب بقى *


----------



## SALVATION (29 سبتمبر 2011)

> دي اسعار انهارده دي ولا امتي يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 اعتقد التوقيت مع فترت المشاركة




> اللي شوفته انهارده بان ال 21 بسعر 277.02 مصري
> وال 18 بسعر 237.45 مصري
> 
> ودا الموقع اللي متابعه منه
> ...


 يا استازتى تحت الجدول اللى بتشوفى منه الاسعار ابقى شوفى التحديث من امتى 




> بس برده اهو احسن من الاول بكتير
> 
> الناس تلحق تجيب كام جرم وتخبيهم للزمن


شكراا لمرورك

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## سندريلا 2011 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ياريت تستمر تجبلنا اسعار الدهب على طول


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*اغلقة بورصة kitco للذهب صباح السبت على سعر 1638.70 دولار
للوقية*
_الجرام عيار 21 = _274_جنية مصرى & 45.97 دولار امريكى_
_الجرام عيار 18 = _234.85 _جنية مصرى & 39.40 دولار امريكى_



​


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تلاقى ناس هتفرقع لانو نزل


----------



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرنا قال:


> تلاقى ناس هتفرقع لانو نزل


 
هيطلع تاني يا مرنون هي بس مساله وقت


----------



## ميرنا (8 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب رجلية تتكسر ميقدر يطلع


----------



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرنا قال:


> يارب رجلية تتكسر ميقدر يطلع


​ 
ههههههههههههههه
شريرة انتي يا مرنون ههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرنا قال:


> تلاقى ناس هتفرقع لانو نزل


 
صدقينى ابدا 
يهمنى اكتر يثبت عند سعر​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*اللهم انزل فى سعر الدهب كمان وكماااااااااااااااااااان :94:​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 يناير 2012)

يا ترى فين السعر بتاع انهردة يا تونى :closedeye
هو الموضوع دة متجدد ولا لا؟​


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (3 يناير 2012)

يعنى ابيع ولاة لاءة انصحنى يا تونى


----------



## SALVATION (14 يناير 2012)

+bent el malek+ قال:


> يا ترى فين السعر بتاع انهردة يا تونى :closedeye​
> 
> هو الموضوع دة متجدد ولا لا؟​




 اسعار الذهب
سعر الوقية = 1639.70 دولار
عيار 21= 276.50 جنية
عيار 18 =237 جنية


----------



## SALVATION (14 يناير 2012)

نعيم لوندى جرجس قال:


> يعنى ابيع ولاة لاءة انصحنى يا تونى


 لو مش محتاج نقدية فى شغل تانى يبقى سيبهم وعلى المدى الدهب فى الزيادة​


----------



## نعيم لوندى جرجس (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا لحضرتك الف شكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك هيل يا تونى


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 يناير 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> اسعار الذهب
> سعر الوقية = 1639.70 دولار
> عيار 21= 276.50 جنية
> عيار 18 =237 جنية
> ...



*ميرسى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2012)

سعر الوقية = 1646.30 $


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2012)

انخفاض قوى فى اسعار الذهب لتصل الوقية الى 1555 دولار


----------



## SALVATION (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ارتفاع اسعار الذهب


----------



## SALVATION (15 أكتوبر 2012)

انخفاض فى اسعار الذهب 







​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أكتوبر 2012)

انخفاض مستمر فى اسعار الذهب







​


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> انخفاض مستمر فى اسعار الذهب
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يعنى نلحق نشترى شويةولا نستنى ههه


----------



## SALVATION (9 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى نلحق نشترى شويةولا نستنى ههه



 الوقت اللى عندك استعدد تشترى فيه اشترى متستناش​


----------



## SALVATION (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اسعار الذهب


----------

